# First stop this morning!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So my first stop this morning is for a fire station. They had a backed up kitchen sink, so one the guys inserted a water weenie 12' in :no:and it blew off the garden hose and is stuck in the line. 1-1/2" cast iron kitchen line  they had a guy out there yesterday and couldn't do anything about it. So hopefully I can that basta*rd out or push it to a clean out or something!


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

That is going to be fun. Enjoy it you won't see that too often. I did sharpen a retriever for my k-60 once to pull a test balloon out. It threaded right into the balloon but dam pulling it back was a rugged hour.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Good luck with that one. Is it stuck above or below the slab?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

NP, pull it out with a retriever.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey sorry guys, been a rough day. So turned out that water weenie job had a collapsed cast iron line. I was able to corkscrew into the weenie, but it it was caught up on a sharp edge of the cast iron and became horizontal in the line. The kicker is, when I arrived there was constant water flowing out of the clean out with no actual water use. So I discovered there is a slab leak and its flowing into the broken line and traveling back up and out of the clean out. at that point it was a waste of time to continue to try and remove the weenie. I have a bid to open up the slab 2'x4' and advise from there, but I also told then they need to have the leak fixed first and foremost.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What's a water weenie?......:laughing:


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

aka blow bag.
http://www.amazon.com/Cobra-Products-331-Cleaning-Attachment/dp/B000KKRQUM


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

I guess its not professional to use one but I must admit they have saved me I had a job the cable wouldn't reach of course late at night blow bag saves the day.


----------

